# Bobcat Mounts



## lep1979 (Jul 11, 2012)

Was wondering what some different ways there are too mount a bobcat? Just was wanting some different options. I killed one this weekend chasing a squirrel up a tree. 

Thanks


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I trapped these kitty's: Alief Taxidermist mounted them Bobby Peterson 713-816-6513. Good guy I have been using him for 35 years.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

None of these. Try not to spit on your screen from laughing. 

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=403092&highlight=bobcat+mounts


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Traded my Colt 6940 AR15 for it*

He's a beaut :biggrin:
BUT Bobby does great work at Alief Taxi.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

That thing could be on the Walking dead!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

1


----------



## mrs puddle shuttle (May 4, 2007)

WW- That cat reminds me of a Meschede mount h:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Rubberback said:


> I trapped these kitty's: Alief Taxidermist mounted them Bobby Peterson 713-816-6513. Good guy I have been using him for 35 years.


X 3 on Bobby Peterson. Never have been disappointed with any of his work.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

mrs puddle shuttle said:


> WW- That cat reminds me of a Meschede mount h:


Its my brothers work...WW


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

wet dreams said:


> Its my brothers work...WW


It looks good. I like it.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

mrs puddle shuttle said:


> WW- That cat reminds me of a Meschede mount h:


I got it!!


----------



## mrs puddle shuttle (May 4, 2007)

WildThings said:


> I got it!!


Good! Thought I was losing my touch, for a minute there! When are you gonna come by and see us?? Have you been to the new shop yet?


----------



## J.Oberholtzer (May 27, 2010)

*Bobcat*

Sorry pic is from my cell phone


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

mrs puddle shuttle said:


> Good! Thought I was losing my touch, for a minute there! When are you gonna come by and see us?? Have you been to the new shop yet?


Working straight days puts a crimp in my visitation schedule - hopefully soon!!!!


----------



## mrs puddle shuttle (May 4, 2007)

WildThings said:


> Working straight days puts a crimp in my visitation schedule - hopefully soon!!!!


Shouldn't you be retiring soon? :wink:


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

Here is mine. Post Oak Taxidermy of Yoakum did it.


----------



## EddieBaasen (Jun 7, 2011)

Here's mine! After paying the bill, it will be a long time before i shoot another one! Howard Hanson with WildLife Re-Creations 281-583-2390. Pictures were taken with my cell before hanging it, it is truly an awesome mount!


----------



## BMD (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Pittstop (Jun 20, 2007)

*Here's Mine...*

"BIG TOM" - 48 Pounds
Mount by Jim Miller of Spring, Texas


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Just saw the pictures of this mount today.


----------



## mad dog (Jun 16, 2008)

*Bobcat mount*

This is my cat done by a lady that lives between Eagle lake and Wallis but more towards Wallis by the name of Helen Sliva. She does excellent work. She does deer, birds and cats.


----------



## mad dog (Jun 16, 2008)

*Bobcat mount*

This is another pic.


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

*My 1st*

Came out really nice. Looks like a replica of a previous post though..


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome mount Mad Dog, congrats!


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

How's this look??? Seriously.......


----------



## buckcrshr (Nov 8, 2010)

not too good! Which way is he looking? But, the nose is sweet.


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

some good looking mounts!


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

the hook said:


> How's this look??? Seriously.......


Looks like the Pink Panther!


----------



## 2013Shoalcat (Aug 1, 2012)

Here is one my brother done recently.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

All about the eyes on a bobcat. Some good examples and some really bad on this thread.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> All about the eyes on a bobcat. Some good examples and some really bad on this thread.


....x2....The eyes are everything on a predator mount. A couple of years ago someone posted a Texas cat that was done by a Colorado taxi. That guy nailed it.....I can't find the post.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

pg542 said:


> ....x2....The eyes are everything on a predator mount. A couple of years ago someone posted a Texas cat that was done by a Colorado taxi. That guy nailed it.....I can't find the post.


I don't if you were referring to this guy but he is one of the best!! And his daughters work is better than his!!


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

This one is 25 years old


----------

